# [gestionaire de fenetre?] pour un petit serveur ... (résolu)

## loopx

Bonsoir, j'ai un serveur qui tourne 24/24 et qui se trouve près de mon téléphone  :Very Happy:   alors, je me suis dis que j'allais le transformer un peu pour qu'on l'on puisse surfer dessus (un tit écran 14" foireux et le pc est un petit p2 400 Mhz avec 256 mo de ram). 

Il est actuellement en hardened, donc je suppose que je dois supprimer ce support pour pouvoir utiliser un serveur X.

Ma question est : quel gestionaire de fenetre utiliser ?

Un truc facile à configuré, très légé (pas un kde! j'en aurais pour 1 mois de compilation sinon)

Donc, je pensais a xfce (ou je flash avec le nom   :Rolling Eyes:  )    j'ai jamais connu que kde et gnome, donc un peu d'aide serais la bienvenue.

J'ai actuellement une matrox (vieille carte je pense), peut etre que je mettrais une geforce à la place  :Smile:  ). Je vais toujours compiler un serveur X ...

EDIT: que dois-je utiliser dans le kernel au niveau du scheduler ? Je veux que son role principale soit le réso, pas envie que ma connexion (le serveur est une passerelle) ralentisse à cause que firefox affiche une vidéo en flash sur le serveur ...

----------

## nuts

xfce est pas mal et facil a mettre en place, c'est un peu a mis chemin entre un window manager et et un desktop manager de part ces outil de configuration bien pratique.

a l'avoir testé je ne l'ai pas trouvé bien lourd a l'emploi.

dans le meme style dans un ton bien different e17 peut etre.

sinon jette un oeil a tout ce qui est fluxbox and coe

----------

## loopx

Oki, merci pour l'info  :Smile: 

je viens de m'appercevoir que j'ai pas trop envie de changer de carte graphique, parce que les autres cartes que j'ai n'ont pas un refroidissement passif (elles ont un ventilateur ...) et ca me dérange un peu. Donc, je vais garder ma matrox.

Je me demande si elle sera suffisante mais bon, quand on y pense, ca servira pas à jouer...

```

serveur loopx # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: ADMtek NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200 AGP (rev 03)

```

je sais pas trop quoi mettre dans le make.conf au niveau du VIDEO_CARDS ... une idée ?

```

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4  USE="ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -aiglx -debug -dmx -dri -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void (-wacom)" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv (-nvidia) -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 6,105 kB

```

----------

## JBen

Dans le style legerté et puissant, il y a ion3, largement suffisant pour ce que as besoin il me semble...

----------

## loopx

Il me faut pas grand chose. Genre, si y a moyen d'avoir un mini panel pour lancer les applics (pas en console donc), ce serais sympa... c'est à peut près tout a par bien sur le fait que les fenetres doivent etre gérée ...

----------

## JBen

Ouais bien ion3 te suffit ou alors TWM (bon d'accord je sors)

----------

## nuts

pour ta matrox apparament les pilote vsa et vga ont des soucis (apres une courte recherche sur google), je ne sais pas niveau video_cards ce qu'il faudrait que tu garde (dans le doute vire uniquement ceux dont tu es sur qu'ils ne te serviront pas)

quant a ion3, pas testé, mais a voir les screenshot, ca pourrait peut etre interressant

----------

## lmarcini

Windowmaker. Joli, très économe et diablement efficace !

----------

## loopx

mert, jvais devoir en essayé plein pour trouver le bon  :Very Happy: 

si la matrox va pas, je mettrais une nvidia, mais bon, ventillo foireux, ca va faire du bruit et puis, si il tourne plus un jour, ben c'est pas bien ...

----------

## bivittatus

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Windowmaker. Joli, très économe et diablement efficace !

 

C'est vrai...WindowMaker est d'une efficacité redoutable...  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

La matrox va très très bien, les driver mga ont un excellent support de ces cartes (y compris drm, mais n'espère pas des miracles de ce côtés là)

----------

## sireyessire

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> La matrox va très très bien, les driver mga ont un excellent support de ces cartes (y compris drm, mais n'espère pas des miracles de ce côtés là)

 

il me semblait aussi que les matrox utilisaient les drivers mga donc je te suggère aussi ce support dans ton VIDEO_CARDS.

En 2D, les matrox elles n'ont pas à rougir du tout de ce que je m'en souviens.  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> La matrox va très très bien, les driver mga ont un excellent support de ces cartes (y compris drm, mais n'espère pas des miracles de ce côtés là)

 

ah ben voilà le flag qu'il me faut dans le make.conf pour la carte graphique : mga  :Very Happy:   mirci  :Wink: 

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*   La matrox va très très bien, les driver mga ont un excellent support de ces cartes (y compris drm, mais n'espère pas des miracles de ce côtés là) 
> 
> il me semblait aussi que les matrox utilisaient les drivers mga donc je te suggère aussi ce support dans ton VIDEO_CARDS.
> 
> En 2D, les matrox elles n'ont pas à rougir du tout de ce que je m'en souviens. 

 

parfais, elle ne fera que ca de toute manière   :Wink: 

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *lmarcini wrote:*   Windowmaker. Joli, très économe et diablement efficace ! 
> 
> C'est vrai...WindowMaker est d'une efficacité redoutable... 

 

Qu'est ce que vous appelé vraiment efficacité ?

----------

## nimli

Ma petite expérience :

J'ai un celeron 400 avec une geForce 2MX qui me sers de server et dessus j'ai installé fluxbox avec directfb, avant j'avais essayé un truc genre icewm qui était trés léger mais finalement fluxbox a plus de possibilité et aussi rapide. D'un autre côté j'ai pas chercher beaucoup plus que ca.

----------

## E11

 *nimli wrote:*   

> Ma petite expérience :
> 
> J'ai un celeron 400 avec une geForce 2MX qui me sers de server et dessus j'ai installé fluxbox avec directfb, avant j'avais essayé un truc genre icewm qui était trés léger mais finalement fluxbox a plus de possibilité et aussi rapide. D'un autre côté j'ai pas chercher beaucoup plus que ca.

 

+1 pour fluxbox !  :Smile: 

Je connais pas bien les autres mais en tout cas fluxbox est bien sympa à la configuration/utilisation/... !

----------

## geekounet

e16 est pas mal aussi : léger, performant, beau, customisable à souhait, ...

----------

## loopx

j'ai déjà entendu du bien de fluxbox, mais windowmaker m'a l'air bien  :Smile:    et plus proche de la version 1.0   :Laughing: 

je testerai celui la  :Wink: 

merci pour les infos  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

niveau ergo, je prefere flux que wmaker. apres c'est une question de gout et de couleur

----------

## El_Goretto

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Il est actuellement en hardened, donc je suppose que je dois supprimer ce support pour pouvoir utiliser un serveur X.

 

Plaît-il?

Euh, il n'y a franchement aucun obstacle à avoir un serveur X sur une machine hardened (ou alors juste l'histoire du flag dllloader, ou une qq chose du genre). Sur le mien avec une MGA millenium, et XFCE (à l'époque un Atlhon 900 et 256 de RAM déjà sans soucis)... et roule   :Smile: 

----------

## maicroft

Ah ben merci El j'allais justement poser la question pourquoi  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Salut,

D'après tes besoins de légèreté, j'aurais tendance à pencher pour un wm de la série *box, ou alors pour windowmaker (même si il reste léger, xfce est un vrai desktop manager, avec ce que ça implique en termes de mémoire). Et compte tenu du fait que tu souhaite avoir une barre d'icônes : je te conseille WindowMaker.

Par contre, un petit truc que tu ignore, c'est que ta carte graphique, qui semble te poser question, est en fait un petit bijou. Plutôt que d'installer X.org, tu peux jeter un oeil du côté de DirectFB... Par contre je ne sais pas comment se passe l'install : ça fait une éternité que je n'ai pas touché à ce projet. Mais à l'époque, sur une G200, c'était diablement impressionnant.

----------

## anigel

 *JBen wrote:*   

> Dans le style legerté et puissant, il y a ion3, largement suffisant pour ce que as besoin il me semble...

 

Flemme et manque de temps aidant... Ca fait un moment déjà que je voulais m'intéresser de plus près à ce window manager, en marge des clickodromes avec transparence et bitonions animés... Tu as l'air de connaître l'engin : si tu as un moment, je serais très preneur d'une sorte de tuto pour son utilisation et sa configuration... Si tu as le temps bien entendu !

----------

## VisualStation

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *JBen wrote:*   Dans le style legerté et puissant, il y a ion3, largement suffisant pour ce que as besoin il me semble... 
> 
> Flemme et manque de temps aidant... Ca fait un moment déjà que je voulais m'intéresser de plus près à ce window manager, en marge des clickodromes avec transparence et bitonions animés... Tu as l'air de connaître l'engin : si tu as un moment, je serais très preneur d'une sorte de tuto pour son utilisation et sa configuration... Si tu as le temps bien entendu !

 

Il est bigrement pratique quoi que les profs de l'inpres le trouve rebutant !

----------

## man in the hill

 *nimli wrote:*   

> Ma petite expérience :
> 
> J'ai un celeron 400 avec une geForce 2MX qui me sers de server et dessus j'ai installé fluxbox avec directfb

 

Salut,

C'est facile de configurer directFB ? Des choses spécifiques à faire ?

Thx .

@ +

----------

## nuts

y a t il encore des soucis pour les appli qui ont besoin de X. j'ai lu quelque part que pour ce qui etait de mozilla/firefox ca pouvait causer soucis

----------

## mardi_soir

moi j'aime bien pekwm

----------

## nimli

Je me souviens plus trop comment j'avais fait, ca fait déjà un moment que j'ai fait ca. J'avais du me baser sur des tutos du forum.[/profile] Mais par contre vu ma config, c'est très interressant et ca soulage un peu le CPU, fluxbox est plus fluide que sans...

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

A mon avis, il faut faire attention à la carte graphique, si tu n'as pas du tout d'acceleration (vesa), firefox (et d'autre) c'est un peu l'horreur...

Sinon, 256mo c'est un peu juste mais kde fonctionne décemment sur un une petite config (utilisation sur pentium 3 500 avec par contre 512mo).

D'un point de vue légéreté, je trouve que xfce n'est pas meilleur que kde (c'est aussi un environnement complet) mais on peut le préferer pour son interface gtk...

Après si tu veux une solution plus légère, je vote aussi pour fluxbox.

----------

## Oupsman

Si c'est que pour surfer, pourquoi mettre un WM ? Links en mode graphique, ca peut pas le faire ?

----------

## loopx

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Il est actuellement en hardened, donc je suppose que je dois supprimer ce support pour pouvoir utiliser un serveur X. 
> 
> Plaît-il?
> 
> Euh, il n'y a franchement aucun obstacle à avoir un serveur X sur une machine hardened (ou alors juste l'histoire du flag dllloader, ou une qq chose du genre). Sur le mien avec une MGA millenium, et XFCE (à l'époque un Atlhon 900 et 256 de RAM déjà sans soucis)... et roule  

 

T'es sur ?? J'ai lu sur le net que ca posait des problèmes à cause de la sécurité du kernel hardened ...  Enfin, trop tard, il n'y est plus  :Very Happy:    je pourrais toujours le remettre plus tard

J'ai mis un serveur X, mais j'ai un légé souci ... J'ai un écran super vieux => 800x600 en 56 ou 60Hz ... Le problème c'est que X refuse de le mettre en 800x600, il me le règle en 640x480...

Je sais pas trop ce que je suis censé faire ...

----------

## geekounet

 *loopx wrote:*   

> J'ai mis un serveur X, mais j'ai un légé souci ... J'ai un écran super vieux => 800x600 en 56 ou 60Hz ... Le problème c'est que X refuse de le mettre en 800x600, il me le règle en 640x480...
> 
> Je sais pas trop ce que je suis censé faire ...

 

T'as pas essayé DirectFB ? Je pense aussi que ça serai le top pour une vieille machine comme la tienne et la cg que tu as dessus est idéale pour ça  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Non, j'ai pas encore testé, en fait, j'ai pas trop le temps pour l'instant... je dois faire mon TFE ...

Waw, c'est fou comme c'est lent quand meme, je pense que amsn me bouff énormément de ressources ...    Meme le texte qui arrive à ramer (quand je tape, dans firefox)...

J'ai un souci avec WindowMaker... J'ai installé amsn, audacious, streamtuner et firefox... J'aimerais bien mettre à jour le menu, mais j'arrive pas à le changer !!! C'est trop bizard la configuration, je pige rien, rien ne se produit  :Very Happy: 

Comment faire pour rajouter les programmes autres que firefox (ceux qui ne sont pas encore présent dans le menu click droit) dans ce f****** menu ???

Autre, comment faire en sorte que le menu disparaisse quand on click ailleur que sur le menu ... Je suis obligé de faire un click droit  :Surprised:          fin, c'est pas bien grave quand meme ...

Sinon, je suis super content de WindowMaker, avec tout mes services et tout, je consomme 70 mo  :Smile:   (sans rien de lancé en graphique, juste window maker). J'étais à 40-50 mo avant   :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

C'est bon, j'ai un nouvel écran, problème de résolution résolu   :Laughing: 

et j'ai enfin compris comment modifier le menu  :Very Happy:      faut dire qu'avec le tit écran, ben le menu s'affichait meme pas sur l'écran   :Shocked: 

----------

## Temet

Bah déjà, n'utilise pas Firefox!!!!

A la limite, tourne toi vers Opera, c'est pas le même poids déjà.

----------

## Bapt

 *Temet wrote:*   

> A la limite, tourne toi vers Opera, c'est pas le même poids déjà.

 

Ouais mais c'est pas libre  :Sad:  reste links, dillo, ...

----------

